# lead placement



## Flightorbust (Aug 23, 2011)

There was a saying that a nurse told me to help with the lead placement but for the life of me I cant remember. The only part I remember was smoke over fire  (black lead above the red)


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2011)

white on right smoke over fire

salt pepper ketchup


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 23, 2011)

thank you


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 23, 2011)

What helps me more than anything else with lead placement is the way the left arm lead says "LA", the right arm lead says "RA", the left leg lead says "LL", and the right leg lead says "RL" right on the end of the lead, on the other side of the bit at the end that snaps onto the electrode.


----------



## WoodyPN (Aug 23, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> What helps me more than anything else with lead placement is the way the left arm lead says "LA", the right arm lead says "RA", the left leg lead says "LL", and the right leg lead says "RL" right on the end of the lead, on the other side of the bit at the end that snaps onto the electrode.



Too easy.


----------



## FreezerStL (Aug 23, 2011)

For those with four leads you can use smoke(black/LA) over fire(red/LL), clouds(white/RA) over grass (green/RL) ^_^


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 23, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> What helps me more than anything else with lead placement is the way the left arm lead says "LA", the right arm lead says "RA", the left leg lead says "LL", and the right leg lead says "RL" right on the end of the lead, on the other side of the bit at the end that snaps onto the electrode.



Although not all leads actually have the decency to be properly labelled.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2011)

FreezerStL said:


> For those with four leads you can use smoke(black/LA) over fire(red/LL), clouds(white/RA) over grass (green/RL) ^_^




...and for a 5 lead, chocolate is close to the heart.


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 24, 2011)

Or, for a 12 lead...ah, nevermind.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2011)

I just recently started using "smoke over fire, clouds over grass". I went 4 years using "smoke over fire, white is right, and then green goes on the only limb left"


----------



## slb862 (Aug 24, 2011)

I learned it as: (w)omens (b)ath-(r)oom.  Start on the right shoulder, go to the left shoulder, then to the lower left.  I unfortunately can't remember the other one. The Medic class I was in our Cardiac section was the toughest and the longest.  And we had scenarios daily.  So,the more you practiced the easier it will become.  But, I always seem to say to myself, Womens Bath-Room, every time I hook up the monitor. 
Now, after doing this for almost 20 years as a medic, (basic since 1983) it comes as second nature.  I probably could do it in my sleep.


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 24, 2011)

After over 30 years of putting these damned things on the cute little rhymes are all but forgotten.  If someone decides to change the colours....I'm screwed.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine was simple. 

"smoke over fire. White on the right, and green goes last."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 24, 2011)

OR you could just look at the picture on the cable housing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> OR you could just look at the picture on the cable housing.



We don't have any pictures there. The only pictures we have are on the d-fib pads. We either use color or the letters on the leads (assuming the letters haven't been worn away).


----------

